# (Loongson) mips questions



## irkkaaja (Sep 29, 2009)

This didn't feel appropriate for "embedded" because the loongson (MIPS-architecture based) processor (developed in china) is a laptop and perhaps desktop processor.
I guess what I'm wondering is: how well might FreeBSD work on something like the Lemote Yeelong? The MIPS port is still referred to in the FAQ as "unfinished", though I suppose my question is - how unfinished?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 29, 2009)

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIPS_architecture ->



> Operating systems ported to the architecture include SGI's IRIX, Microsoft's Windows NT (until v4.0), Windows CE, Linux, *BSD*, UNIX System V, SINIX and MIPS Computer Systems' own RISC/os.



Developers of this port should be able to answer questions. I doubt they're on here ...

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/mips.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-mips


----------



## aragon (Sep 29, 2009)

Try search the FreeBSD Wiki for "mips":

http://wiki.freebsd.org/


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure OpenBSD runs on the Lemote Yeelong since Wim sells them at kd85.com


----------



## loos (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,

Look at http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-mips/2010-September/author.html for the patches sent by Vladimir 'Ï†-coder/phcoder' Serbinenko.

IIRC, it was done as part of the last google's SoC.

I think it still pending on the review list's of developers.

Good luck !

Luiz


----------



## Animatrix (Mar 15, 2013)

I feel the FreeBSD/MIPS port only support big endian processor, but the Loongson family processors has little endian mode only. You may choose OpenBSD/loongson port and NetBSD/evbmips port if you want run BSD with Loongson platform. I have a Yeeloong notebook to run OpenBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

Animatrix, keep in mind you're responding to a thread that's almost three years old.


----------



## Animatrix (Mar 15, 2013)

O, I just noticed this thread was not locked, so I thought I could reply in this thread. Yes, please tell me, how long the thread does not allow replies?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

As long as the posts are on-topic and relevant it doesn't matter. Just that you are aware of its age.


----------



## sossego (Mar 15, 2013)

I think it was/is OpenBSD that had/has a port to the Loongson MIPS board. There's no reason why the people in the FreeBSD community can not ask those in the OpenBSD community for some help. Code has been ported between the BSD flavors for quite some time.


----------



## Animatrix (Mar 16, 2013)

Animatrix said:
			
		

> I feel the FreeBSD/MIPS port only support big endian processor,but the Loongson family processors has little endian mode only.



Correct: I have read the wiki, obviously the FreeBSD/MIPS port supports little-endian.


----------

